# strawberry flies



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Haven't really fished strawberry much, but I am going up there for a few days the end of the month. What are some good patterns I should tie up before I go? I have always heard krystal buggers. Thanks!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Halloween woolly buggers!! Those things are money this time of year. Also, crawdad patterns, pink buggers for kokane as they should start spawning soon. Those are the main ones I use.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My go to fly for Strawberry is an Olive Krystal Bugger.
Fish it with a sinking line.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

What sizes? 4-10?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use all sizes. 6 is a good all around size.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget to tie some in purple!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with size 6 and the purple color.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually fish dries this time of year and into the fall. Black and brown ants, caddis and October caddis are awesome. 




When I can't fish dries, I like to throw minnow imitations because they literally pound the hell out of 'em: 




Got tired of the standard leech and bugger boring stuff years ago, so I'm bit of a red-headed step child in that respect.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the Midnight Fire, the California leech even a painted lady in #10. My biggest producer ther has been my leeches which are Gartside Softhackle in black and purple combined. Just marabou wrapped softhackle style at the front of the hook. Here is straight black dry and wet...:










Here is a leech, note the match:










Here are some of my chub imitations, easy to tie:










This is the same pattern in Burnt Orange. Love this fished as a Crawfish, the black flie is MY leech pattern:










Last trip out a couple weeks ago, a Platte River Spider was killer:

http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox ... rentID=116


----------



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

"Creamcicle": cone head on long-shank 6; iridescent mylar wrap on shank; dubbed and combed red, yellow, and white marabou. Killer!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Frito said:


> I usually fish dries this time of year and into the fall. Black and brown ants, caddis and October caddis are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything you said is exactly what we use at the Berry this time of year. I watched your youtube videos and realized that you are friends with my brother. (Mike Hague) Thanks for you and Herb turning him onto this stuff. Sure beats the heck out of Buggers!


----------

